# Is there any interest in a tools of the trade section?



## Robert Porter (Nov 22, 2016)

I have watched hours of videos, and read lots and lots of posts. Often someone will use or mention a particular tool they use, or an inexpensive tool alternative. But the most frustrating part for me is that unless they are very specific about the brand and model sometimes it is hard to find.

We have several workbench type posts on here and I just wanted to throw out the idea of creating a specific section under Modeling that just deals with the various tools we all use and love (or hate). It would be nice if people posted information on where it was obtained etc. 

Since our community is international in scope sometimes things that are common place in one area are less so or not available in others. In those cases it would be great if folks could chime in and say well you can get XYZ which is an alternative for ABC here. 

Is there any interest in such a section here? I think it would be a great resource for beginners or others just returning to the hobby.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 22, 2016)

The only difficulty I foresee is knowing what you or anyone else would consider "unique". Something I use commonly might be a unique "tool" to you or someone else. Some of the "new tools" I've added to my arsenal I saw in a picture posted by the modeler. Kinda a WOW what's that dohicky!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 22, 2016)

mikewint said:


> The only difficulty I foresee is knowing what you or anyone else would consider "unique". Something I use commonly might be a unique "tool" to you or someone else. Some of the "new tools" I've added to my arsenal I saw in a picture posted by the modeler. Kinda a WOW what's that dohicky!!


Exactly, thats why a section dedicated to tools and their uses would be great. Half my tool collection originated in the same fashion. Saw someone using something and said wow! That would be handy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't really see the need for another section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 22, 2016)

Probably not, my thought was to break it out on its own just because it could be/is such a large topic. But if you don't think it worth doing then I would not pursue it. I have only been on here a few weeks, I think your experience here might be just a tad longer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2016)

It doesn't stop you from starting a thread Robert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)

Also I would like to remind that we don't allow to trade here in any way. So.. please follow the rule.


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 23, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Also I would like to remind that we don't allow to trade here in any way. So.. please follow the rule.


That is a policy I can be wholeheartedly behind! I leave forums once they become commercial advertising boards. It is not even a slippery slope kind of thing, it is a straight power dive into zero content and 100% advertising disguised as content. I am very glad that rule is in place.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 12, 2017)

There is a constant need for airbrush users to seal threads especially around the nozzle. It can be accomplished with new teflon o-rings of the right size, or commonly beeswax is used, even teflon thread paste all of which is reasonably cheaply acquired. After an email exchange with Iwata about a persistant leak I had in my Neo CN I tried good old Chapstick lip balm. 

Worked perfectly! Nary a bubble in sight.


----------

